# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Dianabol 10mg Square tabs real? fake?

## RichPhilly76

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew about Dianabol 10 mg tabs. I just received them. They are square pink pills with a score(line) on one side and with the letters BD and the other side says 10. They also are very soft. They crush into powder rather easily. Any help is appreciated. Sorry for no pic.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

They are British Dragon.

What kind of cycle do you plan on running. No offense...but you don't seem very knowledgeable.

----------


## dbol21

yep those are british dbols, they worked pretty good for a boost on my current cycle.
research first before buying, as for them crushing into powder, I believe they should break into pieces

----------


## dbol21

they should look like this

----------

